# Moose, Deer and 2 other fatties



## rugsrme (Nov 9, 2010)

Had I guy I work for gave me some deer burger and moose burger to try out in some fatties.

I figured the bacon wrapped around them would make the meat moist and flavorful.  They were OK, the moose was very dry, could have used more filling (onion, bell pepper, mushrooms and cheese) but it was hard to roll because the meat wanted to fall apart, I managed to get them rapped in the bacon weave and all held together through the smoke. Next time I'm going to mix the game meat with some sausage for easier rolling and better flavor.

I did 3 with the same filling, moose, deer, and one sausage, the fourth I used hamburger for the roll, and filled it with leftover taco meat, refried beans, onion, tomato and some taco seasoning sprinkled inside.

Only picture of Moose before I rolled them:








The smaller is the regular sausage, the larger is the taco, that taco one was great on a bun with lettuce, tomato and some hot barbeque sauce:













These two are the moose and deer:













The bacon got pretty dark but it wasn't burned, the smoke was allot heavier than I wanted, probably combination of too much hickory and really gusty wind.


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 9, 2010)

Good lookin stuff you got there! Enjoy the UDS


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 9, 2010)

They look good.  I agree without adding some fat or mixing with another fatty meat they would tend to be too dry


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

They look real good from here!


----------

